# My 2.0l 16V GSXR1000 ITB PROJECT...



## Sinner44 (Oct 11, 2006)

*The Story:*
SO Sparkyjetta and I get down to my parents place in the valley... we start tearing my 1.8l 8v GTI down.... It's been down for a long time now... Snapped a timing belt back in 99 or around there... so we were just gunna rebuild the bitch and call it good...But no that was TOO easy! 
We start taking **** off... then we get to a point were there's really nothing left to do... so i'm like lets take the damn alternator off... so we do that no big deal.... then we see the water pump...cracked at the base oh ****, but still no big deal that can be replaced.... then we're taking off the water pump and notice that one of the bolts feels a little strange...and i kind of see something spinning behind the pump... i didnt think much of it... maybe a previous retarded mechanic ****ed something up... but after we get the bolt off, we pull the pump away from the block... and there it is... a hole in the engine block about 1 1/2" X 2" so my 1.8l 8v engine is destroyed and useless... BUT THE GOOD NEWS...
*The Project:*
2.0l 16v swap with GSXR ITBS..
* Pricing Break-Down of Ordered Parts*
2.0l 16v Engine and Tranny.......425 bucks (Local...Actually only 350- 75 dollar finders fee to a buddy







)
GSXR 1000 ITBS......................100 bucks Shipped (Ebay)
Scirocco MK1 Radiator...............112 bucks Shipped (Partstrain.com)
Dual Radiator Fan.....................150 bucks Shipped (Ebay)
Radiator Cap............................8 bucks Shipped (Dubautoparts.com)
OTHER PARTS THAT NEED TO BE ORDERED:
Spark-Plugs
Injectors
Injector Holders
Megasquirt
VB921 Coil Driver
Wideband O2 Sensor
1.8t Fuel Rail

* PICTURES*

The first hole we found...








The Second hole we found








Here's the whole hole in the engine!!!
















































The shot 1.8l 8v....








THE NEW ENGINE (ITB's COMING SSSSSSOOOOOONNNNNN)
























*Parts ordered/on order:*
GSXR 1000 TBS:
















Radiator:








Radiator Fans:









THE NEXT STEP...FINDING THE RIGHT MEGASQUIRT!

ANY ADVICE OR INFORMATION WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED...
*SPECIAL THANKS AS OF RIGHT NOW*
SparkyJetta for helping with the tear down and future build
Gli_Ryan for kindly sharing his experience and knowledge..Look forward to hearing from you again








:


_Modified by Sinner44 at 12:52 PM 9-6-2007_


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: My 2.0l 16V GSXR1000 ITB PROJECT... (Sinner44)*

nice choice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubncoco (Jul 24, 2007)

nice! you and i practically have the same project.. inform me if you get any info on the mega squirt.. very interested!


----------



## Sinner44 (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (dubncoco)*

For the Mega Squirt I'm going to do probably MS1 V2.2 with a VB921 Coil driver for the spark...if you get the solder yourself v2.2 board you save about 80 bucks...so i'm going that' route lol


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Sinner44)*

use the v3, you wont regret it...


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_use the v3, you wont regret it...

Harder to build for a first timer, but everything is easier from there.


----------



## Sinner44 (Oct 11, 2006)

how much harder is it to build?


----------



## SummerSnow (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (dubncoco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubncoco* »_nice! you and i practically have the same project.. inform me if you get any info on the mega squirt.. very interested!

x3
So I guess V3 is the good word then? Where's the best price for that dual fan radiator?


----------



## Sinner44 (Oct 11, 2006)

E-bay....seriously lol thats really the only place i could find mine for a reasonable price


----------



## SummerSnow (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (Sinner44)*

What did you use for the item search?


----------



## Sinner44 (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (SummerSnow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SummerSnow* »_What did you use for the item search?

What do you mean by that?


----------



## Sinner44 (Oct 11, 2006)

*Current project status:*
Temporarily on hold....(Lack of Funds due to School) Also, Custom intake manifold being drafted...

Looking for a job lol


----------



## DigiFaNt (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (Sinner44)*

GET BACK TO WORK ON THE PROJECT!!!! DUBS FIRST SCHOOL SECOND!!! j/k


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (DigiFaNt)*

get that manifold made yet?


----------



## Sinner44 (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

**********FINAL UPDATE!!!**********
It's with a heavy heart that i come to you today...I have decided to abandon my glorious ITB project... I'm sorry guys I failed you... I have become greedy in my quest for power... I have decided that at my altitude about 6,000 ft above sea level that ITBs would not do much in terms of power gains and the cost to gain ratio is no where near acceptable...I tossed around the idea of ITB Turbo but after discussions with a few guys that did it here on the vortex that it is not worth and just going to a straight up turbo is more effective....I'm again sorry guys... I'll make sure to keep you posted on the new project....
**********FINAL UPDATE!!!**********


----------



## relmonte (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (Sinner44)*


----------



## Sinner44 (Oct 11, 2006)

Sorry man







once i get tired of the turbo or want a different set-up i'll probably mess with the Itbs because i'll have basically all the stuff already set-up for it minus the mani and the megasquirt map (but that only takes a little work







)


----------

